# Orange.fr blocking my website (hostroute.co.uk)



## Sternchen (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi,
I have just set up an online shop in France, and for the first two months everything was fine. But over the past 3 days my internet provider Orange.fr seems to be blocking my website server hostroute.co.uk, so no-one in France who's internet provider is Orange.fr can view my website. I also cannot access my emails. I have spoken to Orange France twice on the phone, they claim its a problem with hostroute.co.uk, but they say the same thing about Orange. Its obviously Orange, as I can access everything else on the internet. And users with other service providers can actually access my website. I have also emailed Orange france, but so far no luck with that.
The strange thing is that over the past three days it always seems to be blocked first thing in the morning when I start work, but after a while (yesterday it was the afternoon), they seemed to have unblocked it. But this morning, its blocked again. maybe someone can shed some light on this? Is there anything I can do to speed up resolving this problem? It seems to me that Orange France don't want to take the blame for it. 
Thanks.


----------

